# Not too sure about this one.



## Tight Knot (Apr 22, 2015)

Ho all,

Here is an image I shot recently and converted to B&W.
I like it, but don't. And can't seem to put my finger on it.

I would love to hear your opinions and critique, and REASONS for either liking or disliking the image.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 23, 2015)

I find the background, especially the window, to be harsh.  I'd consider a crop at the narrow point where the nozzle connects with the holder.  Also, I find the handle to be somewhat unbalanced with respect to the lines that are in the image, and enough out-of-focus to be somewhat apart from the stream, but not enough to recede into the background, so it seems to occupy an awkward place.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 23, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I find the background, especially the window, to be harsh.  I'd consider a crop at the narrow point where the nozzle connects with the holder.  Also, I find the handle to be somewhat unbalanced with respect to the lines that are in the image, and enough out-of-focus to be somewhat apart from the stream, but not enough to recede into the background, so it seems to occupy an awkward place.


Thanks pgriz,

Very interesting thoughts. I personally liked the window, because it gives a feel of "olden-days" especially with the 2 sections. AS for the handle, I hear what you are saying, and I find that also makes me feel uneasy, but I like the uneasiness. Almost as if it were a scene from a horror show. How weird is that?


----------



## snowbear (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes - the handle throws it off, for me.  I do like the shape and texture (rippled) of the water at the faucet.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 23, 2015)

Not weird at all.  But we all come to an image with different expectations and assumptions.  And I am expressing one person's viewpoint, which is no more (or less) valuable than your own take  You see an old-style window.  I see a lot of blow-out white in a window frame.  Can I see it the same way you do?  Certainly.  But that was not my initial visual impression.

I find the water exiting the nozzle head to be quite interesting - almost as a chandelier.  The head itself is lit as if by side strip lights, and that appearance makes it look somewhat more than "just a water nozzle".  

The middle (horizontal) portion of the image is almost pure mirror symmetry, whereas the upper (window) has a non-symmetric line on the left, while the lower portion has a "L"-shaped handle mostly to the right.  

So there are different things going on in different parts of the image.  And, at least to my eye, the different parts clash sufficiently to make me see this image as not coherent.  This is obviously a different perception than yours, and perhaps there are other things about the image (and maybe outside the frame) that influence your view of it - I can only react to what you present in the frame itself.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 23, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Yes - the handle throws it off, for me.  I do like the shape and texture (rippled) of the water at the faucet.


Thanks Snowbear


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 23, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Not weird at all.  But we all come to an image with different expectations and assumptions.  And I am expressing one person's viewpoint, which is no more (or less) valuable than your own take  You see an old-style window.  I see a lot of blow-out white in a window frame.  Can I see it the same way you do?  Certainly.  But that was not my initial visual impression.
> 
> I find the water exiting the nozzle head to be quite interesting - almost as a chandelier.  The head itself is lit as if by side strip lights, and that appearance makes it look somewhat more than "just a water nozzle".
> 
> ...


I hear you loud and clear . So, if it was your image, would you toss it?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 23, 2015)

I'd consider retaking it.  I think there's enough there to merit another try at it.


----------



## Inga the Rottie (Apr 23, 2015)

For what it is worth, I like it.   I personally think it is just a little too bullseye for me.  I wonder if cropping just a bit more off the left side of the frame would help?     I think the thing about photography is that an image can mean something differnt to each person.    There are photos I took that I love but others do not and ones that I am not excited about that others love.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 23, 2015)

pgriz said:


> I'd consider retaking it.  I think there's enough there to merit another try at it.


Lucky it's my own faucet at home, so I can play with it. Another attempt coming up.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 23, 2015)

Inga the Rottie said:


> For what it is worth, I like it.   I personally think it is just a little too bullseye for me.  I wonder if cropping just a bit more off the left side of the frame would help?     I think the thing about photography is that an image can mean something differnt to each person.    There are photos I took that I love but others do not and ones that I am not excited about that others love.


Thanks Inga, 
I appreciate the boost of confidence


----------



## bulldurham (Apr 24, 2015)

I wondered if you moved the intersect between the window edge and the faucet head if it wouldn't soften the impact of so many intersecting points...I did lighten the very-very darkest areas on both faucet heads


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 24, 2015)

I saw this last night on my phone and I had no idea what it was  lol

on the computer I see it.

The water and faucet head is very interesting. 
The plastic part above the head that is angled not so much.  The window brightness takes your eyes away from the main subject a bit.

Maybe crop the top a bit and someone an angle that did not contain the faucet handle in the background.
maybe shoot from the side as you can then control the background better.  Like maybe put OOF glasses to the side of it, so the subject isn't smack in the middle of the photo.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 24, 2015)

Firstly, and technically it is a nice image with lots of tones. But beyond that, the image does not have a whole lot of interest. The rivets are interesting, but it is obvious that they are manufactured, manmade ... which sorta dilutes the interest level. The handle is a big distraction. I would closely examine the lighting and use the formula on something more interesting like a still life subject. I think a still life would be great in this light.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Apr 24, 2015)

There is too much in the image and it makes the subject look "everyday and ordinary". Personally I find the whole plastic ball head detail mundane.
I would be tempted to concentrate and compose a new image of just the water and the handle. Loose the faucet and let the viewer figure it out.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 26, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> I saw this last night on my phone and I had no idea what it was  lol
> 
> on the computer I see it.
> 
> ...


Hi Astro,

Sounds like a cool idea putting the OOF glasses in the back f the image. I'm definitely going to have to try that. Maybe some wine glasses.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 26, 2015)

Tim Tucker said:


> There is too much in the image and it makes the subject look "everyday and ordinary". Personally I find the whole plastic ball head detail mundane.
> I would be tempted to concentrate and compose a new image of just the water and the handle. Loose the faucet and let the viewer figure it out.
> View attachment 99573


Hi Tim,,
Thanks for the C&C.
I hear what you are saying. More of the allure of what could be there than showing the whole image. Let the viewer take a ride on the imagination.
I like it


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2015)

The lighting is killing this shot. The bright window area, the window pane, and the strong horizontal boards, with highlights on their tops, the dark water faucet piece, and the light coming in so brightly from behind is making the background, the out of focus part of the scene, the best lighted. That why the heavy crop works...it eliminates all that background distraction.


----------



## Tight Knot (Apr 26, 2015)

Derrel said:


> The lighting is killing this shot. The bright window area, the window pane, and the strong horizontal boards, with highlights on their tops, the dark water faucet piece, and the light coming in so brightly from behind is making the background, the out of focus part of the scene, the best lighted. That why the heavy crop works...it eliminates all that background distraction.


I guess the 3 rules to a strong image are "simplify, simplify, simplify".


----------

